# Profits that Stores Reap



## Catfish Hunter 14 (Aug 1, 2008)

Recently I have come accrossed access to order factory direct from a few companies, and let me tell you, the profit the stores are turning is INSANE! Such as my new Summit Ulitmate Viper treestand that came to my door step for $309 after tax and shipping. I am about to order a rangefinder from a major optics company, and again, it will be well under store price. I think cabelas wants $290 for the model i want, that will be at my door for around $185.... Truo Glo crossbow scope, $100 at dicks, at my door for $56. Doesnt it seem with the economy the way it is, that these stores would maybe try to cut profits and sell more units?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You try building a store and staff it while selling your goods at wholesale.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm a bit skeptical that you're buying new products, especially since you claim to be buying directly from the manufacturers. Most companies simply do not sell wholesale to the general public. It wouldn't even make sense. Regardless, retail stores have to mark up prices, it's called overhead and profit. That's how they stay in business.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Plus add shoplifting, carrying costs until the item is sold etc etc. Store traffic isn't exactly bustling around here. Outside of grocery stores, it seems like I have the store to myself when I go out.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Well are you going to tell us how to get into this store? Or, are you going to keep us paying full price?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Without profit it is not a business!!!!Bet your store would not last long trying to be a nice guy


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

There are good and bad online stores. I ordered a gps/fishfinder online to save some bucks and had to regret it. After 3 weeks of waiting, calling, and listening to lies about it being shipped then on backorder, I canceled the order. Then I had to eventually make a claim with my credit card company because I didn't get a credit. Yes, i was charged for an item not shipped. This hassle wasn't worth the money saved. 

Stores may be more expensive, but what if you need something now or want the assurance of the transaction? What if you need someone to help you pick out a product? What if it didn't work; how good is the return policy? Was it gray market stuff or from overseas and no US Warranty? Ever order something on line and have it not show up or be delayed 3 times? For a local specialty item like a new fangled worm harness for Erie, can you find it online? What if you actually need to look at a product before buying (unless you visit the overpriced store for viewing)?

I do admit that that I have bought plenty online and saved bundles, but I also try to keep some stores in business, like local tackle shops, so they are there when I do need brick and mortar service in a hurry. I'm not talking big box stores with little true competition.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if i could get prices like that i would quit my job and sell the stuff on here and craigslist and make all that big money myself???


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

There is all kinds of stuff being sold today on-line. Anyone can put up a beautiful website, but that doesn't make them legitimate. There are many websites advertising merchandise that do not inventory the goods. They take the order, process the credit card and another party handles the shipping.

As a manufacturers rep I run into this all the time. Everybody wants to be a distributor and buy wholesale. Until you tell them the requirements... then you never hear from them again.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I believe a lot of stuff advertised on ebay "stores" is not real. If the seller gets the right bid, he orders from somebody and has it shipped to you.

And BTW, what's wrong with "profit"? Its what makes the world go around.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Like some have said already, the stores have staff, pensions, 401k, health insurance, buildings, utility bills, building insurance, taxes, advertising, theft, shipping for items and so on. Yea, so they make $100 on a range finder. I would bet that 50% of that profit went straight to overhead costs.

Put it this way, if you went into business for yourself and sold rangefinders (I use this because from what you described it is most profitable). You sold everything out of your house and didn't advertise or ship, so you didn't have any "real" overhead costs. If you wanted to give yourself a $45,000 /yr salary you would have to sell 450 units. Factor in all of the fixed and variable costs above to start your own store and that my friend is a lot of rangefinders, treestands and scopes.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Leave it to a Michigan fan to not understand simple economics................


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

scallop said:


> Leave it to a Michigan fan to not understand simple economics................


Priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!:Banane35:


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard MI has the highest unemployment rate in the country. 

If the residents would purchase products from local stores maybe some people could get back to work


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> if i could get prices like that i would quit my job and sell the stuff on here and craigslist and make all that big money myself???


You do that, and we'll be bashing you for making a .......PROFIT!!!
Profit is NOT a four letter word.

After all the expenses are paid, fixed and variable, taxes, salaries, health care costs, freight charges, charitable donations, utilities, maintenance, surcharges, etc., etc., etc., we HOPE to make a two to three percent NET profit - that would be about THREE DOLLARS on that rangefinder you're complaining about. Is that TOO MUCH??? LOL

That, my friends, is one reason that Detroit, MICHIGAN is having some problems!! Economics 101


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Lundy said:


> I heard MI has the highest unemployment rate in the country.
> 
> If the residents would purchase products from local stores maybe some people could get back to work


They're just looking for another handout...err stimulus.....err bailout..... err cash for??.....because the last ones worked so well


----------

